

Ask HN: Where can I find a tutor for web development? - mvleming

I'm looking for a tutor to learn web development from. I'm having some frustration right now going from I don't know what I don't know to I know what I don't know, and I want to have a relationship with a person who can help me through this process.<p>Does HN have any suggestions where I can find someone? Any would be appreciated. :)
======
kybernetikos
What sort of thing are you looking for? What aspects of web development
interest you, how much help do you want? Do you just want someone who can
review your code and answer questions, or do you want someone who will give
you directed tasks? What do you think the arrangement would look like? Also,
roughly where (country/state/time zone) are you based?

~~~
mvleming
I'm looking for a tutor not to develop my skills just for the sake of it, but
to develop my skills in certain areas of web development so I can build this
website I want to build. So not so much as reviewing code or giving directed
tasks but guiding me and giving me resources I can use to learn from. The
arrangement would be over Skype, maybe once or twice a week for an hour. My
timing is flexible.

I have quite a bit of experience with HTML, CSS, and a little of javascript.
I've been exposed to Ruby on Rails. I want to learn server-side programming,
how to add webcam chatting, for two.

~~~
kybernetikos
I've got a lot of experience doing web development, but it's mainly
concentrated in one particular area - javascript apps that run on a single
page and use a streaming connection to get all their data. I've been doing
this kind of thing on and off for 10 years now, and the ecosystem has changed
massively in the last 2 years, so a lot of problems I'm used to solving by
myself (e.g. MVC, unit testing) are now more sensibly solved by some of the
newer libraries.

While I have to be competent in server side programming, I find it a bit of a
chore, and believe that increasingly for hobbyist work, using other peoples
more general servers is the way forward - e.g. I recently wrote a program that
can run from a basic http server and uses google doc spreadsheets for all its
back end storage and OAuth2 for all the user authentication.

You didn't mention if there's a server side technology you're particularly
interested in, since obviously there's a lot of choice in that area.

Anyway, given all that, I think I'm probably the wrong guy for you, but if you
don't get any better offers within a week or so, contact me on
kybernetikos@gmail.com.

------
dylanhassinger
Try your local programming meetups. If there aren't any, then start one.

You also might start a "Code Until Dawn" or "Local Hackers" group, for coders
to get together and hang out.

Last but not least, teamtreehouse.com and codecademy.com

~~~
mvleming
I used teamtreehouse.com and codeacademy.com. I was saying in another comment
I'm not a beginner anymore.

But I will look to meetups, I don't know why I hadn't thought of this.

------
bobrenjc93
Check out <http://bloc.io>! They provide one on one mentoring sessions
throughout their 12 week online web development course.

~~~
mvleming
I'm looking to have a lot of flexibility. I'm not interested in following a
curriculum. I want to learn specific areas in web development (server-side
programming, webcam chatting are two).

------
saiko-chriskun
Hey there! I wouldn't mind helping out ;). Been doin' various kinds of front
and backend web development for startups for about two years now.

My Skype handle is saiko-chriskun if you're still lookin'.

------
eranation
this is a good place to find help / mentorship: <https://clarity.fm> there are
some people there that are willing to help for free (me included) and some for
a fee

besides that, have you looked at sites like stackoverflow? did the tutorials
at codecademy? udemy? udacity (it has a web deb class by the creator of
reddit)

~~~
mvleming
I use Stackoverflow very often. I've done tutorials at Codeacademy, Udacity,
as well as others (Club Treehouse comes to mind). I'm not a beginner with web
development anymore; I'm looking to go the next level.

I will look into clarity.fm, thank you.

~~~
mvleming
I just looked in clarity.fm. It doesn't look to me the mentors in Technical
Advice are programmers but center more around business. Is this true? I'm
looking for an 'engineer' not a 'salesguy'.

